# Why does my 5 month old kittens wee smell soooo bad!?!



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi everyone... bit of advice needed please! having major troubles with my 5 month old Kitten Oscar... I know he is due for the snip as he is humping things and becoming more agressive in his play.. not nasty but too rough and he draws blood.. 
I can handle all that.. but the biggest problem.. is the last couple of days his urine has been smelling incredibly strong! it stinks out the entire downstairs.. ive been down on my hands and knees smelling furniture and corners incase he has been spraying but the smell just seems to be lingering everywhere! ive been changing his litter box more regularly too. does anyone have any suggestions on how to get rid of the smell!?! pleaseeee lol as im just waiting for a neuturing voucher off cats protection which should be delivered by monday but i cant put up with the smell anymore! eek!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Only neutering him will improve matters ...

You could try cleaning areas with a biological washing liquid/water. If I were in your position, I'd limit his access of house until neutered, it's only a matter of days and for a little while following operation. Is this possible? Maybe keep him in kitchen? keep him out of bedroom, living room etc. Not ideal but ...


----------



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

what do you mean for a few days following the op? do u mean it will continue to smell for a little while after the op or .... lol i can do.. he wont like it one bit but i can confine him.. as i said i havent caught him spraying and he still always goes in his litter box... ive smelled all the corners and furniture and cant smell anythin specific the smell jst seems to be in the air... :S shud it stop when he has had the snip?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

The hormones can and do continue for 6-8 weeks after neuturing in boys so his wee could still smell for a while but should decrease in pungence, I would get him done asap and change his litter more often until it's stopped.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

his becoming a 'man' lol, its take about 4-6weeks for the hormones to settle after neutering, however you may see a change in the wee smell within a week or 2, just depends, but after that it wont smell as strong, I cant even smell my moggie boys weel lol! :thumbup:


----------



## oscarkitty2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

haha thats wot im hoping for!!! especially as its only been the last 2-3 days its been ponging! and before that i cud neva smell his wee. afta neuturing should he also calm down and be more affectionate? cuz atm hes a proper lil boy! likes roughling with you, chasing and biting my ankles feet and hands, running up the stairs wen he knows he isnt allowed up there lol and he can be a bit moody u pick him up and he tries to nip!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oscarkitty2010 said:


> haha thats wot im hoping for!!! especially as its only been the last 2-3 days its been ponging! and before that i cud neva smell his wee. afta neuturing should he also calm down and be more affectionate? cuz atm hes a proper lil boy! likes roughling with you, chasing and biting my ankles feet and hands, running up the stairs wen he knows he isnt allowed up there lol and he can be a bit moody u pick him up and he tries to nip!


lol yes he will calm down, but he will still be a naughty little boy lol!! they remind me of kids saying 'ohhh mum dont pick me up my friends will see!!' lol! they let you pick them up more after the age of 1 as they are about 20 human years and out of the teenage phase lol   remember that he is just a kitten after all so he will calm down with age as long as his neutered, if he isnt well you can triple what his like now!


----------

